# Pro 1000



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I got my Lee Pro 1000 up and going tonight. I made up 6 rounds checking and adjusting as I went. Is it me or do the auto disks run on the light side of what the Lee manual says? I was charging 45 ACP's with Unique and the listed charge was 6.7 grains with the .71 auto disk. I was getting more like 5.7 grains per charge. It's getting late but tomarrow I'm gonna up the auto disk to .76 and see what it comes to in grains on the scale.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

gmaske,
due to the mechanics of flow of granular media (I believe) the first feeds may entail lesser volume than expected.

If you shake the feeder's container before starting loading, you may minimize this problem. I weigh the loads anyway until they stabilize.

I have the same Lee feeder, I sample one out of 6, and it is pretty much consistent, with a maximum error I observed of 0.15 grains. So far. I might do some statistical analysis when I'll have some time.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Right now I'm weighing every charge before I seat the bullet and they were pretty consistent but all about 1 grain shy of what the Lee manual said I should get which bothers me and yep I did tap the hopper to settle the powder. I, in the past would weigh each charge and have never really worked with any kind of metered charging device other than a set of Lee scoops to get close and a powder trickler to bring the charge up to weight. I'll get it right according to weight regardless of the powder disk number. I'm moving slow until I totally understand everything about the press. I'm just suprised at the discrepency between Lees published data and my actuals. I wonder were our good buddy TOF has got to? He hasn't had a post in days. He is an old hand at this and I sure he could shed some light. Thanks for chiming in and I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

I had the same problem with the Lee Pro Auto Disk setup. I just kept going to a larger size disk until I got what I wanted. Since then, I've gotten very consistent loads. I have kept a list of what I loaded and the results. Through 500 rounds I've had zero problems. I'm big time content with the Lee Classic Turret Press. I've just added the .380 dies and another 4-hole turret to begin loading them also.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I never could get a consitent drop with the disk so I got the adjustable slide for my 1000 and that cured the problem for me. I think it coast about $10.00.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Here I am. Had to visit the big city for a few day's to help a daughter.

My experience has been excellent with the Lee system using Win 231 or several Vihta Vuori powders. I typical throw .1 grains less than the Lee chart says it should. It is so consistant I think it is .1 grain short on purpose. The adjustable cavity Baldy mentioned works well for larger (6 Grains) and above but was very erratic for smaller charges with the powders I use.

One thing that can create consistant low charges is lack of full charge disk travel. be certain the charge disk is fully retracting in the down position. If you set the chain too tight it will break but it must be tight enough to slightly compress the spring at the bottom of the chain.

Less than full travel results in a conical fill of the powder cavity rather than flowing to all sides.

It is possible that some powders will not flow and fill the way we expect.

I have to ask: did you verify zero of your scale and or use check weights?

:smt1099


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

TOF said:


> I have to ask: did you verify zero of your scale and or use check weights?
> 
> :smt1099


I've been accused of being as dumb as a box of rocks so anything is possible.
Yep I checked and rechecked the scale at 0 and with the supplied test weight. I've managed to loosen the shell plate backing it up when I shouldn't have so I'm getting a real education on the inner workings. I always took my toys apart as a kid. They wouldn't buy me new ones so I had to learn how to put em back together again. "Tool Time" ain't got nothin on me. :smt033 Anyway I think I got it figured out except for the disks being off from what the book says it should throw. I've got the adjustable microdisk too so I might fool with that some. As soon as I get comfortable with it I can see were it's gonna make a lot of bullets fast! I've made up 12 rounds so far. I could write a book on what I've done just learning about making sure of the travel on the powder disks and fooling with the auto primer ect. I've read a lot of complaints about the auto primer but mine works like a Swiss watch so far.
It could be the powder I'm using. I've never worked with Unique before. I've read were a bunch of folks really like 231 for the 45ACP. I might have to try some. The up side of all this fooling around with the press is it will be a piece of cake to change calibers.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Are you priming seperate from powder charging and bullet insertion?

My auto prime works great unless a minute particle of something such as powder gets in the prime zone. 1 piece of powder escapes into the prime zone often enough to turn a young person bald from pulling their hair.

I load faster when those tasks are seperated.

I would bet that some of our other forum members have considerably more experience with the Pro 1000 than I and would appreciate it if they would chime in.

in the mean time have fun.

:smt1099


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I keep looking for the SNAFU on the discrepency between my thrown charge wieght and the Lee published data. It could be a typo. I cross refrenced the weight data with my Speer #10 manual and that is ok. I've had my RCBS 1010 scale for years and by all I can judge it is as spot on as the day I brought it home. When something like this don't line up and you got half a brain cell you stop and find the problem but I'll be damned if I can find a single issue that I can't account for. I'm gonna give it one more careful look and if nothing shows up I'll just keep right on rollin. It sure has slowed me down though.
As to priming I'm doing it on the press right now as part of the loading sequence. I'm loading once fired brass from my own pistol that is clean and all of the same make. No prep just stick it in the moesheen and pull the lever.
TOF my friend, your words are always welcome :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

gmaske said:


> I keep looking for the SNAFU on the discrepency between my thrown charge wieght and the Lee published data. It could be a typo. I cross refrenced the weight data with my Speer #10 manual and that is ok. I've had my RCBS 1010 scale for years and by all I can judge it is as spot on as the day I brought it home. When something like this don't line up and you got half a brain cell you stop and find the problem but I'll be damned if I can find a single issue that I can't account for. I'm gonna give it one more careful look and if nothing shows up I'll just keep right on rollin. It sure has slowed me down though.
> As to priming I'm doing it on the press right now as part of the loading sequence. I'm loading once fired brass from my own pistol that is clean and all of the same make. No prep just stick it in the moesheen and pull the lever.
> TOF my friend, your words are always welcome :smt023


gmaske, why don't you go to the source with this problem. Here is a link to the pertinent FAQ page:

http://www.leeprecision.com/cgi/faq/index.cgi

It contains an Email link to obtain answers for specific questions.
The people at Lee have been helpfull and courteous when I needed something. Their chart has been out a long time and I bet they know all about your problem if it is a printing error.

:smt1099


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I retried the above link and it didn't take me to the exact page I thought it should so you will need to poke around on the Lee site.

I did get this in the FAQ section:

"Lastly some powders do not meter well, Unique powder is one example that meters with "casual uniformity"."

:smt1099


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

TOF said:


> gmaske, why don't you go to the source with this problem.
> 
> :smt1099


Well now.....That WOULD be the intellegent thing to do wouldn't it! Maybe that might be why I didn't think of it :buttkick:
I gotta make sure I removed all of my "Stoopid Factor" before I humble myself and ask the source


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

TOF said:


> I retried the above link and it didn't take me to the exact page I thought it should so you will need to poke around on the Lee site.
> 
> I did get this in the FAQ section:
> 
> ...


You're a Fart old SMucker aint ya :anim_lol: That do solve the whole matter don't it. *Thank you very much*....and you saved me a bunch of digging. :smt033 I do remember reading that flake powders don't meter well in the disk setup and Unique is flaked now that you mention it!
I would take "casual uniformity" to mean that if I use it I should stay well in to the safety margines of the load data!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

*Update!*

I switched over to Bullseye and weighed the first three charges and it was spot on with the book. I did my first full on progression with a shell in each station and woe baby! This thing is frigging COOL!!!!rayer:
I'll have to make a quick stop at the range tomarrow, if I get the chance, to try out my first 18 rounds. I'll put up a couple of hundred this weekend if the last batch I made tonight function right.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Sounds like you are on a roll. I think you are wise to stay away from casual uniformity when it comes to gun powder.

Have fun and stay safe. 

:smt1099


----------

